# Counselling for IVF



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

I am all ready to go and now I have to potentially wait up to 3 months for a one off counselling session which the clinic say is mandatory (HFEA rules).

I have checked out the HFEA code of practice and I cannot see that that is the case?

I have sent them an email to confirm but wondered if anybody has any experience of this?

I am so disappointed as I was all set for next month.  The counselling service called and said they will send me a letter in 6 weeks inviting me to phone for an appointment with no idea about when that appointment might be.     I feel like my eggs are getting a little bit more shrivelled with each month that passes...


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

oh 2mummies that is very irritating ... is it through kings that you have the counselling?

we had ours through LWC over the phone.  what a completly wasted opportunity that was ...!  but at least it didnt mean we had to come back to the UK specially for it.  can they organise you a phone counselling session quicker?

aimeex


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

if they insist on you having counselling can you have the session somewhere else?  I have had cycles and 3 clinics and it wasn't compulsory you are not egg sharing or anything, are you using a KD? I did go to the sessions as they were part of the package I had paid for  If it is to tick their box I would say that you will have it elsewhere if need be, the Bridge have a counsellor maybe you could have a session there, or I saw a lady that ARGC uses in N London I can give you her number she is £50 a session, or ZitaWest clinics have counsellors but they are £100+, or the British Counselling Ass has approved lists of fertility counsellors. It would be such a shame to postpone for the delay

L x


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks JJ1

I would be grateful if you could IM me the number of the ARGC counsellor - N.London would be okay


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey 

any luck with your counseller problem yet hun?

Em x


----------



## Dominique123456 (Jul 12, 2008)

we did it over the phone too, through LWC. It's a pretty pointless session to be honest not really counselling more of a general chit-chat, I'd be very peed off to wait months for it!


----------



## the2mummies (Nov 21, 2008)

I contacted JJ1s woman in Highgate and we had our session on monday.  Hopefully all done as the report has been sent to Guys and should be there on mon/tue next week when I call them with day 1 of my cycle notification.

Thanks all xxxxxxx


----------



## dyketastic (Nov 21, 2008)

the2mummies said:


> I contacted JJ1s woman in Highgate and we had our session on monday. Hopefully all done as the report has been sent to Guys and should be there on mon/tue next week when I call them with day 1 of my cycle notification.
> 
> Thanks all xxxxxxx


Brilliant news


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

whoop whoop!! how exciting hun congrats... good luck for this cycle!


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations, that must be a huge relief! Good luck S x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hooray!


----------

